# Foot wear



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwing 606. Soles stay cleaner than a tennis shoe. Comfortable and protects the foot.


----------



## rockerknight (Feb 2, 2012)

i wear red wings 5763 pull on boots. my opinion easy to clean with mink oil and shoe polish looks nice when clean up. I'm in construction sites that are inside active college so i end up in public a lot. The sole is flat so i can wipe them off pretty easy


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

there is a big ass thread on work boots...do a search.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> there is a big ass thread on work boots...do a search.


 
Thanks for the advice buddy.


Not looking for the best BOOT, looking for the best footwear. But hey, at least this thread will show up on the next search:thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

I saw the thread you were refering to. Hopefuly Cletis, Rewire, and all their haters will ignore this thread and I can get some usefull responses.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Redwing 606. Soles stay cleaner than a tennis show. Comfortable and protects the foot.


Those are all you need....:thumbup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have Red Wing 606's and enjoy them. Had them for 5-6yrs and resoled once. They are presentable( for homes) when wiped down with oil and tough enough for the job site. Non-marking sole.

Tom


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Thanks for the advice buddy.
> 
> 
> Not looking for the best BOOT, looking for the best footwear. But hey, at least this thread will show up on the next search:thumbsup:


allrighty then! Vans, old school.:thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are all you need....:thumbup:


A $175.00-$200.00 boot. If this is required by the company, does the company provide them - just as they would uniforms, give a yearly shoe allowance, or just tell employees "this is what you need to wear"?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

A pair of these unless I am digging or working in snow.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Justin cowboy boots with jeans, Redwing 606's with shorts. Both made in the USA.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I wear tard bunny slippers


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

This combined with bicycle shorts allow me to cable to my full potential.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> A $175.00-$200.00 boot. If this is required by the company, does the company provide them - just as they would uniforms, give a yearly shoe allowance, or just tell employees "this is what you need to wear"?


Actually after you start wearing them you probably won't want to wear anything else to work. I'd destroy 3-4 pairs of tennis shoes for as long as these boots last. I don't get more than a couple years out of them but my feet love them.


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

I wear these,they are reasonable, light and wear decent.Electric hazard approved too.I am extremly hard on boots and these hang as long as more expensive ones,plus the side zipper is the s**t.
http://www.militaryboots.com/mens-converse-8-rapid-response-ct-sz


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Some Redwings suck but the 606's are awesome.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been wearing a pair of Georgia boots for 2 and a 1/2 years. They are starting to leak have to pick up another pair. Cost me 170$. Took a week and a half to break in. Been real comfortable ever since. I can also stand in a puddle of water past the ankles deep and be dry.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

Dad always said, "If you spent money on anything, get a good pair of boots and a comfortable bed. If you ain't in one, your in the other."


----------

